# Any insights on this pedigree?



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Viking vom Gildaf


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

*Or this one?*

Macro vom Gildaf


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

You have the dog in front of you. What does your training experience and dog knowledge tell you about her.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

glowingtoadfly said:


> I'm just curious about my dogs pedigree. My training methods have nothing to do with it. Just because we disagree, doesn't mean that I don't respect your input, doesn't mean that I judge or have a closed mind. Thanks.


The traits your dog expresses in training and day to day life tell you a lot about what she is.How does the dog relate to toys, balls,tugs etc 
How does the dog handle a correction.
How does the dog relate to strangers, environmental stuff like stairs and slippery floors etc.
What thresholds need to be met for the dog to display prey or defensive behaviors.

Just an fyi there are people on here that provide interesting pedigree anlysis that can help you better understand the traits your dog is exhibiting. However, your threads on training and comments on the subject may lead them to believe that they are wasting their time and I am not trying to be offensive.

I would also suggest a search of YouTube for each one of the dogs in the pedigree I guarantee that some of them have video being worked. Watch the dogs and the expression they display well being worked. Watch the handlers and how they work with the dog. It should be an interesting case study.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

glowingtoadfly said:


> I'll ask Melinda about their pedigree. Guess I've been too shy to ask her. Just wondered if anyone had insights, wasn't looking for a debate. I did tell you I'm friends with my breeder and love her dogs right?


What's there to be shy about? Go talk to Melinda, I'm sure she'd be happy to answer your questions. These are questions you should have asked before getting the dogs, but it is what it is. 

I've got a gildaf dog. Different sire and dams, but some similar lines. Melinda had no problem going into detail about pedigrees with me. Every question I asked, she answered. She gave me the dog I asked for and he's thriving here with me.

I think I know a little background about your viking prior to you getting him. You haven't had the dog long, right? He was in a bad situation with his previous owners and melinda had to go get him and take him back with her? I guess he was rehomed to you, correct?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The OP asked about the pedigrees of her dogs. Anything else was removed which didn't leave much of a thread. Either stay on topic or don't post. This is a warning to everyone who went OT. 

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I actually commented on Macro in another thread (I believe the thread on inbreeding) since there is a female with the exact same pedigree (mothers are full sisters) training in agility where I train obedience. The female is good around people, but very very dog reactive (fear based) to the point of going after other dogs. Luckily she is quiet biddable so her handler has good control over her now. She is small and quiet agile and not a bad looking female. Just some definite temperament issues.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

On the pedigree. I saw enough of one dog to know that he was one good stick hit away from bailing. He was dirty in the blind because it helped him feel strong enough to stay. Little pressure turned his grip to a chewy mess on a drive. But he's titled


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

lhczth said:


> I actually commented on Macro in another thread (I believe the thread on inbreeding) since there is a female with the exact same pedigree (mothers are full sisters) training in agility where I train obedience. The female is good around people, but very very dog reactive (fear based) to the point of going after other dogs. Luckily she is quiet biddable so her handler has good control over her now. She is small and quiet agile and not a bad looking female. Just some definite temperament issues.


 
Wonder if the dog issues are coming through Brawnson..


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you lisa. That helps me to understand my dog better.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

crackem said:


> On the pedigree. I saw enough of one dog to know that he was one good stick hit away from bailing. He was dirty in the blind because it helped him feel strong enough to stay. Little pressure turned his grip to a chewy mess on a drive. But he's titled


Which dog? No excuse for breeding a weak male there are plenty of good ones available.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes, I am curious to know of Brawnson's strengths and weaknesses and who this dog you speak of is.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Ditto on the curiosity.

re: Brawnson, there was a thread about him not too long ago that would probably be worth looking up. iirc Hunter's male dog is descended from Brawnson and shows some similar traits, but I could be misremembering that.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm afraid to name names, I'll just get moderated again.  I'll actually be surprised if my negative opinion is allowed to even stay up. 

But who cares what my experience is. Nobody knows me, I could full of crap for all anyone knows. If that program has dogs you like, what does my opinion matter? and that program interests you, I implore you to not listen to words, but see the dogs involved and test them. I know what I think, but maybe my opinion is worth garbage?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Please pm me any information you feel uncomfortable sharing. I just want insights on my dog.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes.

but what your best way of investigating the pedigree would be is to look at the two dogs that you have. That is the manifestation of genetics and environment.

go back to the breeder , whoever they are , who is apparently your friend and friendly so no need to be shy , and ask her what the game plan was in producing these litters.

go back to the breeder and have prolonged contact with the sire , the dam, littermates, near relatives and see what they are like.

know the pedigree from the living , dynamic produce , not from paper.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Lucy Dog said:


> What's there to be shy about? Go talk to Melinda, I'm sure she'd be happy to answer your questions. These are questions you should have asked before getting the dogs, but it is what it is.
> 
> I've got a gildaf dog. Different sire and dams, but some similar lines. Melinda had no problem going into detail about pedigrees with me. Every question I asked, she answered. She gave me the dog I asked for and he's thriving here with me.
> 
> I think I know a little background about your viking prior to you getting him. You haven't had the dog long, right? He was in a bad situation with his previous owners and melinda had to go get him and take him back with her? I guess he was rehomed to you, correct?


Yes, we have Viking and he is doing well. She even gave him to us for free just to see him in a good home. She really cares about her dogs a lot.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

crackem said:


> I'm afraid to name names, I'll just get moderated again.  I'll actually be surprised if my negative opinion is allowed to even stay up.
> 
> But who cares what my experience is. Nobody knows me, I could full of crap for all anyone knows. If that program has dogs you like, what does my opinion matter? and that program interests you, I implore you to not listen to words, but see the dogs involved and test them. I know what I think, but maybe my opinion is worth garbage?


If my dogs are any example of the kind of dog Melinda produces, then I am very happy with what I have.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Looking at Viking's pedigree, he's closely related to my Otto on Otto's mother's side - Grafentals. Is he a working prospect or a happy housepet? From my own dog and friends who own PETS out of similar Grafental lines, the happy go lucky loyal shepherd bit of Otto comes from the Grafentals. Yeah yeah DDR lite, whatever.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow half the thread disappeared how mysterious. To much honesty I guess cant have that!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

SunCzarina said:


> Looking at Viking's pedigree, he's closely related to my Otto on Otto's mother's side - Grafentals. Is he a working prospect or a happy housepet? From my own dog and friends who own PETS out of similar Grafental lines, the happy go lucky loyal shepherd bit of Otto comes from the Grafentals. Yeah yeah DDR lite, whatever.


Right now, he's a happy housepet until we figure him out more.. We have only had him for a month so his capabilities are still a bit of a mystery. He is happy go lucky, loyal like your Otto, so good to hear they are related!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Wow half the thread disappeared how mysterious. To much honesty I guess cant have that!


Woops posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Woops posted in the wrong thread.


Much more than half this thread was previously disappeared so it is apropos.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

lhczth said:


> I actually commented on Macro in another thread (I believe the thread on inbreeding) since there is a female with the exact same pedigree (mothers are full sisters) training in agility where I train obedience. The female is good around people, but very very dog reactive (fear based) to the point of going after other dogs. Luckily she is quiet biddable so her handler has good control over her now. She is small and quiet agile and not a bad looking female. Just some definite temperament issues.


Skadi does not seem to have any temperament issues. She has a personality and opinions about what she does and does not like and has a bit of sass to her.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

SunCzarina said:


> Yeah yeah DDR lite, whatever.


What do you mean by DDR lite?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

For anyone who was curious about Brawnson, there is great info in this thread.
Arko Honest is also in her pedigree. I spoke to my breeder about their pedigree and found out that Grim gets his laid back temperament from his mother, and Skadi's intensity comes from both sides. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/435489-arko-honest.html


----------

